# Reading > Forum Book Club >  May / France Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

*In May 2008, we will be reading a book by a French author.

Please nominate the books you would like to read

(one nomination per member, please)

by March 31st. 

* Only those books which are available on amazon in English will be included in our poll. *

Note: Only the first 10 books will be included in the poll.

*** The poll is open now! ***

Please vote by May 1st! 

Some information on the books:

Papillon by Henri Charriere

The Hunchback of Notre-Dame by Hugo

Ninety Three by Victor Hugo

Madame Bovary by Gustave Flaubert

Candide by Voltaire

The Red and the Black by Stendhal

A Woman's Life by Guy de Maupassant

Gargantua and Pantagruel by Rabelais

The Lover by Margurite Duras

The Wall by Sartre*

----------


## Etienne

Gargantua and Pantagruel, but then which books would be to determine. I suggest 1 and 2 or all of them.

----------


## Scheherazade

I would like to nominate _Papillon_ by Henri Charriere.

----------


## Dori

I nominate _Five Weeks in a Balloon_ by Jules Verne (the link directs to a book with both Around the World in Eighty Days and Five Weeks in a Balloon).

----------


## Etienne

Hmm I've been thinking in changing my nomination for Jules Verne's Family Without a Name... actually I'll stick to my previous nomination but if anyone nominates that one, I'll probably vote for it.

----------


## thelastmelon

My nomination is: _The Empire of Darkness_ by the author and egyptologist Christian Jacq.

----------


## THX-1138

i nominate Madame Bovary by Gustave Flaubert

----------


## Niamh

Asked the french guy in work to recommend a book so i could nominate it. So this is it. not sure if its been done lately.
Candide by Voltaire

----------


## Cailin

I would nominate The Red and the Black by Stendhal

----------


## bouquin

my nomination: _A Woman's Life_ by Guy de Maupassant.

thanks.

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

*1. Papillon by Henri Charriere

2. Five Weeks in a Balloon by Jules Verne

3. The Empire of Darkness by Christian Jacq

4. Madame Bovary by Gustave Flaubert

5. Candide by Voltaire

6. The Red and the Black by Stendhal

7. A Woman's Life by Guy de Maupassant

8. Gargantua and Pantagruel*

----------


## Virgil

I've been advocating this little novel for a long time. It's a fine read. The Lover by Margurite Duras. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'Amant

----------


## Etienne

Oh and if you need to add the author, Gargantua and Pantagruel is by Rabelais heh.

----------


## Dori

> Asked the french guy in work to recommend a book so i could nominate it. So this is it. not sure if its been done lately.
> Candide by Voltaire


An excellent book, in my opinion.  :Smile:

----------


## Etienne

> An excellent book, in my opinion.


One of the best  :Tongue:

----------


## NickAdams

I would like to nominate Sartre's Wall.

----------


## thelastmelon

If it's not too much trouble, I'd like to take my nomination back. There were a lot of other good nominations, so I don't feel_ The Empire of Darkness_ by Christian Jacq has to be included. Thank you.




> Asked the french guy in work to recommend a book so i could nominate it. So this is it. not sure if its been done lately.
> Candide by Voltaire


I bought this book last week, so this could have my vote!  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Looks like i made the right choice for a change! :Tongue:

----------


## Remarkable

I would like to nominate "Ninety Three" by Victor Hugo.

----------


## Scheherazade

We have got the 10 nominations we need. Thanks, all!  :Smile: 

*1. Papillon by Henri Charriere

2. Five Weeks in a Balloon by Jules Verne

3. Ninety Three by Victor Hugo

4. Madame Bovary by Gustave Flaubert

5. Candide by Voltaire

6. The Red and the Black by Stendhal

7. A Woman's Life by Guy de Maupassant

8. Gargantua and Pantagruel by Rabelais

9. The Lover by Margurite Duras

10. Wall by Sartre*

----------


## bazarov

Hugo - The Hunchback of Notre Dame

----------


## NickAdams

> Hugo - The Hunchback of Notre Dame


I might have voted for that one.

----------


## JBI

Emile Zola's Germinal (or wait, do I want to nominate Nana).

----------


## manolia

> I might have voted for that one.


Yeah me too..too bad it's too late.

----------


## Dori

> Hugo - The Hunchback of Notre Dame





> I might have voted for that one.





> Yeah me too..too bad it's too late.


Yes, I would have voted for it as well. Better yet, I would have nominated it myself if it hadn't already been previously read in this book club. 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ead.php?t=2430

----------


## Niamh

yes but that was back in 2004, and there is a two year exempt period so it would possibly have been allowed...

----------


## Scheherazade

> Hugo - The Hunchback of Notre Dame





> Emile Zola's Germinal (or wait, do I want to nominate Nana).


We have already got the 10 nominations we need so unless someone withdraws their nominations, yours will not be included in the poll.

----------


## Dori

> yes but that was back in 2004, and there is a two year exempt period so it would possibly have been allowed...





> We have already got the 10 nominations we need so unless someone withdraws their nominations, yours will not be included in the poll.


Very well then. Would it be alright if I withdrew my nomination (Five Weeks in a Balloon ~ Jules Verne) and replaced it with bazarov's nomination (The Hunchback of Notre-Dame ~ Hugo)?  :Smile:

----------


## Etienne

Who cares, aren't we all voting for Gargantua and Pantagruel anyways?

A little publicity:



> Had Rabelais never written his strange and marvellous romance, no one would
> ever have imagined the possibility of its production. It stands outside other things--a mixture of mad mirth and gravity, of folly and reason, of childishness and grandeur, of the commonplace and the out-of-the-way, of popular verve and polished humanism, of mother-wit and learning, of baseness and nobility, of personalities and broad generalization, of the comic and the serious, of the impossible and the familiar. Throughout the whole there is such a force of life and thought, such a power of good
> sense, a kind of assurance so authoritative, that he takes rank with the greatest; and his peers are not many. You may like him or not, may attack him or sing his praises, but you cannot ignore him. He is of those that die hard. Be as fastidious as you will; make up your mind to recognize only those who are, without any manner of doubt, beyond and above all others; however few the names you keep, Rabelais' will always remain.


Gargantua and Pantagruel is probably the most fundamental work of French literature, an equivalent to Shakespeare plays in English, Don Quixote in Spanish or The Divine Comedy in Italian, but it also stands as one of the most fundamental works of world literature. 

If you do not believe me at how great this work is, then vote for it and you'll see for yourself!

----------


## Virgil

> Gargantua and Pantagruel is probably the most fundamental work of French literature, an equivalent to Shakespeare plays in English, Don Quixote in Spanish or The Divine Comedy in Italian, but it also stands as one of the most fundamental works of world literature. 
> 
> If you do not believe me at how great this work is, then vote for it and you'll see for yourself!


Haha, sneaky sort of way to get people to vote for it. But, while I have never read it, I do know of the reputation it carries and Etienne is right.

----------


## Etienne

> Haha, sneaky sort of way to get people to vote for it. But, while I have never read it, I do know of the reputation it carries and Etienne is right.


I'm caught! :FRlol:

----------


## Dori

> Who cares, aren't we all voting for Gargantua and Pantagruel anyways?
> 
> A little publicity:
> 
> 
> Gargantua and Pantagruel is probably the most fundamental work of French literature, an equivalent to Shakespeare plays in English, Don Quixote in Spanish or The Divine Comedy in Italian, but it also stands as one of the most fundamental works of world literature. 
> 
> If you do not believe me at how great this work is, then vote for it and you'll see for yourself!


Perhaps...

You have me half-convinced.  :Tongue:

----------


## Etienne

If I post another one like that will I score a full point?

"I have nothing, I owe a great deal, and the rest I leave to the poor."
- Rabelais' complete testament

----------


## bazarov

> Very well then. Would it be alright if I withdrew my nomination (Five Weeks in a Balloon ~ Jules Verne) and replaced it with bazarov's nomination (The Hunchback of Notre-Dame ~ Hugo)?


That's a spirit!  :Thumbs Up:  




> Who cares, aren't we all voting for Gargantua and Pantagruel anyways?
> 
> A little publicity:
> 
> 
> Gargantua and Pantagruel is probably the most fundamental work of French literature, an equivalent to Shakespeare plays in English, Don Quixote in Spanish or The Divine Comedy in Italian, but it also stands as one of the most fundamental works of world literature. 
> 
> If you do not believe me at how great this work is, then vote for it and you'll see for yourself!


Ettiene known as Napoleon... :FRlol:

----------


## manolia

> Gargantua and Pantagruel is probably the most fundamental work of French literature, an equivalent to Shakespeare plays in English, Don Quixote in Spanish or The Divine Comedy in Italian, but it also stands as one of the most fundamental works of world literature. 
> 
> If you do not believe me at how great this work is, then vote for it and you'll see for yourself!





> Haha, sneaky sort of way to get people to vote for it. But, while I have never read it, I do know of the reputation it carries and Etienne is right.


Hehe..i am almost convinced  :Wink:  But regardless of what i'll end up voting there are at least four books in the list that i want to read (Gargantua included) so i'll participate if one of them is selected  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

Actually after some consideration I think I'm going to vote for Stendahl. I loved _The Charthouse of Parma_ and i've been meaning to read _The Red and the Black_ for years.

----------


## Nossa

I probably won't be able to participate in this one (again) but I think Candide is def. worth reading.

----------


## Dori

> That's a spirit!


I figured my previous nomination would probably receive one or (maybe) two votes, so I decided why not make the decision a little harder for everyone else?  :Tongue: 




> Hehe..i am almost convinced  But regardless of what i'll end up voting there are at least four books in the list that i want to read (Gargantua included) so i'll participate if one of them is selected


Same here. I'm having a dificult time deciding between Candide, The Hunchback of Notre Dame, and Gargantua and Pantagruel. 




> I probably won't be able to participate in this one (again) but I think Candide is def. worth reading.


And also worth re-reading, if I might add.

----------


## Nossa

> And also worth re-reading, if I might add.


Yup, I agree  :Biggrin:

----------


## NickAdams

> Same here. I'm having a dificult time deciding between Candide, The Hunchback of Notre Dame, and Gargantua and Pantagruel.


Don't forget about The Wall.

----------


## Dori

> Don't forget about The Wall.


You're going to have to be more convincing than that.  :Wink:

----------


## NickAdams

> You're going to have to be more convincing than that.


 :FRlol:  
The Wall is a collection of short stories written by the french author and philosopher Jean-Paul Sartre. One can not have a disscussion about post-modern literature with out the mention of existential themes. Sartre is the monolith of existential philosophy and this short collection is a great introduction. With this collection of fiction we get to dissect a philosophy, a culture and a place in time. Voting for this book will create a very productive thread.

----------


## papayahed

My vote's for sale. Who's buying?? :FRlol: 

(Unfortunately the only one I can't be swayed on is The Hunchback)

----------


## Dori

> The Wall is a collection of short stories written by the french author and philosopher Jean-Paul Sartre. One can not have a disscussion about post-modern literature with out the mention of existential themes. Sartre is the monolith of existential philosophy and this short collection is a great introduction. With this collection of fiction we get to dissect a philosophy, a culture and a place in time. Voting for this book will create a very productive thread.


Looks like my vote will come down to a coin flip or a dice roll (whichever is more convenient  :Biggrin: ).

----------


## Niamh

> My vote's for sale. Who's buying??
> 
> (Unfortunately the only one I can't be swayed on is The Hunchback)


How about Candide? :Biggrin:

----------


## Etienne

> Actually after some consideration I think I'm going to vote for Stendahl. I loved _The Charthouse of Parma_ and i've been meaning to read _The Red and the Black_ for years.


I think that's a great choice as well.




> How about Candide?


Oh come on, everyone has read Candide at least five times already, no?  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

> Oh come on, everyone has read Candide at least five times already, no?


emm...no...

----------


## Dori

> Oh come on, everyone has read Candide at least five times already, no?


No, unfortunately I haven't. Besides, reading it a sixth time wouldn't be so bad, would it?  :Tongue:  

I think I'm leaning towards your nomination anyways, despite it's length (isn't it over 1,000 pages?).

----------


## Etienne

> No, unfortunately I haven't. Besides, reading it a sixth time wouldn't be so bad, would it?  
> 
> I think I'm leaning towards your nomination anyways, despite it's length (isn't it over 1,000 pages?).


Actually it depends whether we read the 5 books, but I suggest we read the two first only, which makes it around 400 pages.

----------


## Dori

> Actually it depends whether we read the 5 books, but I suggest we read the two first only, which makes it around 400 pages.


Oh, that's much better.  :Biggrin:

----------


## NickAdams

> I think that's a great choice as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on, everyone has read Candide at least five times already, no?


Once for me, but that was years ago. A second time wouldn't be so bad, but I'd would rather vote for a book that would be harder to find participants for a discussion ... lik the Wall.




> Actually it depends whether we read the 5 books, but I suggest we read the two first only, which makes it around 400 pages.


I'm greedy and want it all. :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

We have got the 10 nominations we need. Thanks, all!  :Smile: 

*1. Papillon by Henri Charriere

2. The Hunchback of Notre-Dame by Hugo

3. Ninety Three by Victor Hugo

4. Madame Bovary by Gustave Flaubert

5. Candide by Voltaire

6. The Red and the Black by Stendhal

7. A Woman's Life by Guy de Maupassant

8. Gargantua and Pantagruel by Rabelais

9. The Lover by Margurite Duras

10. Wall by Sartre*





> Actually after some consideration I think I'm going to vote for Stendahl. I loved _The Charthouse of Parma_ and i've been meaning to read _The Red and the Black_ for years.


Will you withdraw your nomination?




> My vote's for sale. Who's buying??
> 
> (Unfortunately the only one I can't be swayed on is The Hunchback)


Oh, you will vote for _Papillon_ by Henri Charriere, no? It is written for you to read! Just have a look at the subject. 

I bet you would _dig_ that book!  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

With that many cocktails, even i'd be convinced!  :Brow:

----------


## Virgil

> Will you withdraw your nomination?


Sure if it will give someone else a chance to nominate something. But The lover is a really fine novel and I highly recommend it.

----------


## Remarkable

Seems like I have to do a campaign for "Ninety Three" too.

It is a book that speaks about some consequences of the French revolution and it has high considerations on many matters.It is natural,heartfelt but also very strong,with a very powerful message and highly fulfilling,at least intelectually speaking.

So,anyone up for it?

----------


## Ryduce

Darn,I really felt like reading some Camus.

----------


## Etienne

> Darn,I really felt like reading some Camus.


So why don't you do it?

----------


## papayahed

> Oh, you will vote for _Papillon_ by Henri Charriere, no? It is written for you to read! Just have a look at the subject. 
> 
> I bet you would _dig_ that book!


You're right!! I can dig it.

----------


## hellsapoppin

Wow! What an incredible list!!!

I'll go with *Ninety Three* by Victor Hugo as it was said to be his best work.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Wow! What an incredible list!!!


 :Nod: 

I am a little surprised that noone has nominated _Les Misérables_.

I really want to read _Papillon_ by Henri Charriere though...

----------


## bazarov

> Seems like I have to do a campaign for "Ninety Three" too.
> 
> It is a book that speaks about some consequences of the French revolution and it has high considerations on many matters.It is natural,heartfelt but also very strong,with a very powerful message and highly fulfilling,at least intelectually speaking.
> 
> So,anyone up for it?


It's a really good book, typical Hugo; I've read it couple of months ago.




> Wow! What an incredible list!!!
> 
> I'll go with *Ninety Three* by Victor Hugo as it was said to be his best work.


Who said that? 




> I am a little surprised that noone has nominated _Les Misérables_.


Don't you think it's a little bit too long?

----------


## hellsapoppin

``Who said that? ``

A couple of Hugo scholars I came across back in NY many moons ago. These were not professional critics and I should have pointed that out. Sorry, did not mean to mislead.  :Smile:

----------


## bazarov

No, no...I've read them all I don't think that, so I was just curious because I know that generally Les Miserables and The Hunchback of Notre Dame are considered to be his best works.

----------


## Abraxas

If I can vote, I will cast mine for the Hugo, which is the only one in the list I haven't read... but the rest are good choices as well (Papillon's fun! so are the Rabelais!!)

----------


## antiprefix

Gravity's Rainbow.

----------


## NickAdams

> Gravity's Rainbow.


 :Confused:

----------


## JBI

Le Misanthrope by Moliere.

----------


## Scheherazade

Thank you for your recent suggestions but we have got the 10 nominations we need. 



> *1. Papillon by Henri Charriere
> 
> 2. The Hunchback of Notre-Dame by Hugo
> 
> 3. Ninety Three by Victor Hugo
> 
> 4. Madame Bovary by Gustave Flaubert
> 
> 5. Candide by Voltaire
> ...

----------


## Scheherazade

Some information on the books:

*Papillon by Henri Charriere

The Hunchback of Notre-Dame by Hugo

Ninety Three by Victor Hugo

Madame Bovary by Gustave Flaubert

Candide by Voltaire

The Red and the Black by Stendhal

A Woman's Life by Guy de Maupassant

Gargantua and Pantagruel by Rabelais

The Lover by Margurite Duras

The Wall by Sartre*

----------


## grace86

Hunchback all the way!! I think I will be able to read for book club by then!

----------


## Dori

_Vote for Candide.Vote for Candide.Vote for Candide.Vote for Candide.Vote for Candide.Vote for Candide.Vote for Candide.Vote for Candide._

----------


## Virgil

> Hunchback all the way!! I think I will be able to read for book club by then!


Grace nice to see you. I haven't seen you around in a while. But no, you must vote for Stendhal, The Red and The Black.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dori

Dang it! My scheme didn't work... :FRlol:

----------


## Weisinheimer

There's so many books interesting books to choose from! What to do. I'm definitely going to wait a while before I vote, and see what other ppl voted for.

----------


## Dori

> There's so many books interesting books to choose from! What to do. I'm definitely going to wait a while before I vote, and see what other ppl voted for.


Vote for _Candide_!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Etienne

What no one else voted for Rabelais? But this is madness!

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Vote for _Candide_!


Sorry, Dori, but Candide is actually not one of the 5 books I'm considering.

----------


## Aiculík

Well I've read all of them except Papillon so my choice is clear...

----------


## Scheherazade

> Well I've read all of them except Papillon so my choice is clear...


Well, it won't be clear until you actually cast your vote!  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

Its great! I dont have to campaign for my nomination because Doris doing it for me!  :Tongue:

----------


## Remarkable

I DO have to campaign.Come on!Ninety-three is absolutely worth it!You also learn a lot of history.

----------


## NickAdams

Yes, yes, yes! A vote for the Wall that isn't my own.




> Well I've read all of them except Papillon so my choice is clear...


What did you think of the Wall?

----------


## Aiculík

> Well, it won't be clear until you actually cast your vote!


Ups, thanks for reminding me.  :Smile: 





> What did you think of the Wall?


I have different opinions on it each time I read it. First time when I read it (in Slovak) I loved it. Then, few years later, when I read it in Czech, I was constantly wondering exactly what was it I liked about it so much. And I came to conclusion I only liked it because I was young. But when I start work on my diploma paper, it took me to existentialism, though only marginally, and I reread it again, this time in English. And for now, my "final" conclusion is, that Intimity is really great, Wall is also great but not that much, Room and the Childhood of the Leader are average and I absolutely couldn't stand Erostratus.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Ups, thanks for reminding me.


No worries! Anything for a vote for _Papillon_!  :Biggrin: 


This month's selection is very good, actually. There are at least 5 books I wouldn't mind reading at the moment.  :Smile:

----------


## Etienne

> Ups, thanks for reminding me.


I'll take the occasion then to remind everyone to vote for Gargantua and Pantagruel.

Here's a little sample : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imf1Zt_166Y

----------


## Dori

W00t! _Candide_ has taken first! Keep up the good work, forum members!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> A classic memoir of prison breaks and adventure -- a bestselling phenomenon of the 1960s Condemned for a murder he had not committed, Henri Charriere (nicknamed Papillon) was sent to the penal colony of French Guiana. Forty-two days after his arrival he made his first break, travelling a thousand gruelling miles in an open boat. Recaptured, he went into solitary confinement and was sent eventually to Devil's Island, a hell-hole of disease and brutality. No one had ever escaped from this notorious prison -- no one until Papillon took to the shark-infested sea supported only by a makeshift coconut-sack raft. In thirteen years he made nine daring escapes, living through many fantastic adventures while on the run -- including a sojourn with South American Indians whose women Papillon found welcomely free of European restraints! Papillon is filled with tension, adventure and high excitement. It is also one of the most vivid stories of human endurance ever written. Henri Charriere died in 1973 at the age of 66.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Papillon-Har...7265701&sr=8-2

----------


## Scheherazade



----------


## Dori

> My vote's currently up for grabs, but I am leaning toward three books - _Hunchback_, _Candide_, and _Papillon_.


Let's see..._Candide_ is a refreshingly short read (~120 pages, I think).  :Biggrin:  Convinced yet?  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> My vote's currently up for grabs, but I am leaning toward three books - _Hunchback_, _Candide_, and _Papillon_.


Any chance on The Red and the Black? It's a famous world class novel.  :Wink:  It's a must read for literture people.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Well, there's a chance for all the books.  I'm just leaning toward the three I mentioned.


You're so hard to get.  :Tongue:   :FRlol:

----------


## Dori

> _Candide_ has the advantage that I just bought a hardcover copy not too long ago, and I've never read it (!). I should have, but have to be truthful. I haven't.
> 
> But, to be fair, the other two sound interesting as well.


Does this convince you?  :Biggrin: 




> Candide, ou l'Optimisme (1759) is a French satire by the Enlightenment philosopher Voltaire, the title of which has been translated into English as Candide: Or, All for the Best (1759); Candide: Or, The Optimist (1762); and Candide: Or, Optimism (1947). This novella tells the tale of a young man, Candide (meaning "ingenuous"), who has been indoctrinated with Leibnizian optimism but becomes disillusioned after witnessing and experiencing many great hardships. With a plot similar to that of a more serious picaresque novel or bildungsroman, Candide parodies many adventure and romance clichés, and the plights of the characters are described in a tone which is mordantly matter-of-fact. Through the allegory of Candide, Voltaire pokes fun at religion and theologians, governments and armies, philosophies and philosophers; most visibly, Voltaire rails against Leibniz and his Optimism.
> 
> Candide, Voltaire's magnum opus, is a literary work which, for its biting wit and insightful portrayal of the human condition, has often been mimicked by later authors and adapted for the stage (the most notable of which is Leonard Bernstein's 1956 comic operetta). For these qualities, Candide is often listed as part of the Western canon and is taught perhaps more than any other work of French literature. As expected by Voltaire, Candide has enjoyed both great success and great scandal. Immediately after its secretive publication, the book was condemned by authorities and banned numerous times because of its religious blasphemy, political treason and academic hostility hidden under a thin veil of naïveté. (Wikipedia)

----------


## manolia

I can't decide  :Frown:

----------


## Dori

The choice is easy. Just do as Niamh, Pseudōnumos, thelastmelon, and myself. Vote for _Candide_!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dori

If not Candide, then go with Hunchback. It is a very good book (my second favorite).  :Smile:

----------


## Etienne

> The only one I've read is _Madame Bovary_, Dori, and I loved that one. I'm looking forward to reading most of the others.
> 
> _Candide_ is in the lead!


Haven't you considered Gargantua and Pantagruel?  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

All we need is one more vote for _Papillon_!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Dori

For a tie... :Tongue:

----------


## Weisinheimer

I decided on Papillon...now it's a tie.

----------


## Quark

I'm really divided on this one. I've wanted to reread _The Red and the Black_ for some time, but we might lose people with that book since it's quite long and dry. I have some interest in _Papillon_, but I don't know if I could keep up in a discussion where I haven't already read the book. _The Wall_ would be a fun discussion, but I think I would rather read Stendhal. I'm torn between these three. Can I cast my vote in thirds? That would make it easier for me. Otherwise, I'm going to have think about it.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I decided on Papillon...now it's a tie.


Three cheers for Weisinheimer!   




> I have some interest in _Papillon_, but I don't know if I could keep up in a discussion where I haven't already read the book.


Discussing a book while reading it is a lot of fun. Most of us here do that almost every month. And it is an extra incentive to try to keep us with others  :Smile:

----------


## Quark

> Discussing a book while reading it is a lot of fun.


Oh, no doubt. I do it myself in Lawrence, Chekhov, and Nietzsche threads. Those three, however, are enough to keep me busy, and I'm not looking to add another book. If work is slow, it might free me up so I can read _Papillon_, but right now I'm leaning towards one that I've already read.

----------


## DapperDrake

I know I can't vote yet (this being my first post) but I have both Candide and the Hunchback of notre-dame in my bookcase unread and I'd love to be able to read and talk though one of those.

----------


## Drkshadow03

Come on people! Only four more votes for Madame Bovary and we can get back in this!

Heh. I wouldn't mind re-reading Candide though. It's nice and short and a great piece of satire.

----------


## Dori

Yay! Antiquariuan voted for _Candide_ and broke the tie!  :Tongue:  I'm happy now.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Etienne

I abdicate... want to negotiate a truce?

----------


## DapperDrake

Its tied again! Someone else vote Candide!  :Smile:

----------


## NickAdams

> _The Wall_ would be a fun discussion ...


 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Quark

> It would be fun, but I don't think we'd ever get enough votes to beat _Papillon_ or _Candide_, so I voted for _Candide_, seeing as how I already have that on my shelf...unread.


There's still two weeks left of voting; I don't think any story has clinched first place yet. _The Wall_ would be good for discussion. I'm not sure what we would say about _Candide_. It's pretty easy to see the target of Voltaire's satire, and once that's cleared up what else is there to talk about? It is entertaining, though, and short. Maybe that would be enough to get people involved. I'm still undecided, and I probably won't know what I want until we get closer to actually reading the story.

----------


## Etienne

There's quite a lot to be talked about in Candide, his satire is not single-faced, and there are many historical happenings and references, among others.

But Rabelais, now THAT, there are bucketful of fruitful things to discuss about in that wonderful work!

----------


## Quark

> There's quite a lot to be talked about in Candide, his satire is not single-faced, and there are many historical happenings and references, among others.


It's been a while since I've read Candide, so maybe my fuzzy remembrance of the story isn't doing it justice. But, I thought there was pretty much one thrust, and much of the satire is just elaboration on that theme. As witty and urbane as Voltaire was, I'm sure there's quite a bit else there to make an eighteenth century French audience smile; however, I don't know how much of this would register with us.




> But Rabelais, now THAT, there are bucketful of fruitful things to discuss about in that wonderful work... plentiful.


Ha, I thought you abdicated.

----------


## Etienne

> Ha, I thought you abdicated.


But still Rabelais will live on forever as the eternal genius who wrote Gargantua and Pantagruel!

----------


## Niamh

> I know I can't vote yet (this being my first post) but I have both Candide and the Hunchback of notre-dame in my bookcase unread and I'd love to be able to read and talk though one of those.





> Its tied again! Someone else vote Candide!


get thee to the games section by general chat and start playing games so you can cast a vote!!!!

----------


## DapperDrake

duly noted, even so I think i'll struggle to hit 50 before May  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

trust me, once you get into playing some of the games, or someone gives you a good run of word association game, you'd be surprised how fast you can build up posts.

----------


## NickAdams

> _The Wall_ is catching _Papillon_ and _Candide_! I like all the books, really. I mean all ten.


Yes, yes, yes! Two more votes and _The Wall_ is golden. I can see great debates if it does win.

----------


## Drkshadow03

> Yes, yes, yes! Two more votes and _The Wall_ is golden. I can see great debates if it does win.


Ha! You mean two more votes for Madame Bovary! Come on two more and we take the lead!

----------


## papayahed

Wow, this race sure is tightening up...Now would be a good time to ask again...Who wants to buy my vote?? :Biggrin:

----------


## Weisinheimer

This is cool, cuz I wouldn't mind reading any of the books.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Wow, this race sure is tightening up...Now would be a good time to ask again...Who wants to buy my vote??





> And your price is? LOL


I recon this is a good price for Candide

----------


## DapperDrake

I've cast my vote and its level again  :Smile:  if Papillon hadn't taken the lead I might well of voted for the wall though.

----------


## papayahed

> I recon this is a good price for Candide


Not bad. :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

> Not bad.


Will you comsume that all in one night?  :FRlol:

----------


## mickitaz

Hello Everyone, 
I am new to the forum. I would like to post a vote for Papillon. I tried posting my vote on the pole. Perhaps I am too new to do so. But I thought I would place my "vote". Thank you.

----------


## Janine

> Hello Everyone, 
> I am new to the forum. I would like to post a vote for Papillon. I tried posting my vote on the pole. Perhaps I am too new to do so. But I thought I would place my "vote". Thank you.


Hi *mickitaz,* welcome to the forum and to this thread! I think you do have to have so many posts, before you can vote. You can PM to Logos to find out just how many. It is easy to build up posts quickly on the game threads, such as song title, movie title, what are you thinking, feeling, etc. There still is time to vote on this thread poll, if you built up posts before the poll closes. Enjoy browsing around the site!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Hello Everyone, 
> I am new to the forum. I would like to post a vote for Papillon. I tried posting my vote on the pole. Perhaps I am too new to do so. But I thought I would place my "vote". Thank you.


Hi Mickitaz. Only members who have 50+ posts are able to vote in the polls. However, like Janine said, it is easy to increase one's post count easily; visit our Games section!  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

> Will you comsume that all in one night?


A taste of each wouldn't be bad. :FRlol:  but hopefully a few friends will be around to help me knock'em all back. :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> A taste of each wouldn't be bad. but hopefully a few friends will be around to help me knock'em all back.


Well, I can help you drink them.  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

Pull up a chair Virgie. I'm starting with the margarita in the back, what'll you have?

----------


## Virgil

> Pull up a chair Virgie. I'm starting with the margarita in the back, what'll you have?


I don't think I see a pina colada in that cluster but perhaps I can get one made for me.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Drkshadow03

what's that bright purple drink on the left hand side?

----------


## papayahed

Good choices! (Ya'll are both old enough right?)

Janine? Scher? Niamh?

----------


## Drkshadow03

You know, I kind of feel bad for The Lover. It's the only books on the whole list that hasn't gotten a single vote.

----------


## Etienne

All this alcohol is so Rabelais-esque!

"Most noble and illustrious drinkers, and you thrice precious pockified
blades (for to you, and none else, do I dedicate my writings)" -Rabelais

I'll drown my sorrow in red wine...

----------


## Dori

Yay! _Candide_ is in the lead again!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

> Good choices! (Ya'll are both old enough right?)
> 
> Janine? Scher? Niamh?


*papayahed,* you kiddin'...lets see now, if 21 is the legal drinking age, I would be legal nearly 3 times over...not quite, but close! eeeekkkkk

I do need a drink after admitting that one! I will take a sip of each - they all look delectable! Thanks.... :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

I wouldnt mind a Mojito or a WooWoo if you got one!  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> You know, I kind of feel bad for The Lover. It's the only books on the whole list that hasn't gotten a single vote.





> I kind of feel bad for it, too. Even the person who nominated it hasn't voted for it. I haven't read the book, but I saw the movie and it was pretty good.


 :FRlol:  I nominated it. I haven't seen the movie but the book was excellent. I highly recommend it. I wound up voting for The Red and the Black since I've been meaning to read that for the longest time and thought this would be a good opportunity.

----------


## mickitaz

> Hi Mickitaz. Only members who have 50+ posts are able to vote in the polls. However, like Janine said, it is easy to increase one's post count easily; visit our Games section!


Thanks Janine and Scheherazade. I have been posting sporadically between here and the fantasy forums.. seeing as the fantasy books are my first passion in books. I will take a look around and see if I can build up posts. 

I know that the pole closes May 1, so I have some time. I appreciate the warm welcome. Thank you again!

----------


## bazarov

I will go for Rableis or Stendhal; but not yet.

----------


## DapperDrake

> Welcome to a great literature forum. If you play some of the games, your post count will go up quickly.



I can testify to that!

----------


## mickitaz

Thanks, guys.. I have been taking your advice and I am slowly getting there... My husband is wondering what I am doing... cooking dinner.. then running over to the computer to post a reply. But then, he already knows that I am just not right in the head :FRlol:  

I am getting to meet some really interesting people here. I am glad that people here are so open and friendly. Since I seem "lost" in the way of which way to go for reading material.. I decided for May I would simply start with the winner of the pole, and work my way down the list.

I am lucky enough to live four blocks from my public library... and with the wonderful weather we have been having.. I can just walk down to pick up new books.

Thanks again!

----------


## Scheherazade

> and with the wonderful weather we have been having.. I can just walk down to pick up new books.


Not living in the UK, are ya? 

 :Wink: 

*User Pseudōnumos has been banned from the site so his vote will not be taken into consideration at the end of poll.*

----------


## Niamh

> Not living in the UK, are ya? 
> 
> 
> 
> *User Pseudōnumos has been banned from the site so his vote will not be taken into consideration at the end of poll.*


you not having nice weather across the sea Scher? :Biggrin:  Suns shining in Ireland.

----------


## Scheherazade

Sun??? That is a mere urban myth here... Noone has seen it or noone has seen anyone who has seen it...

----------


## Janine

Sunny here too in New Jersey, that is a rarity as well....and I think it is about 80 here too. We seem to be having a very nice drier spring this year. Lots of pretty flowering trees out now and some gorgeous tulips in my yard and my neighbor's. 
Sometimes it does rain all the time in South Jersey, and you wonder where the sun ran off to. So sorry *Scher,* that Mr. Sun has not visited you lately. It sure can get depressing seeing rain and mist and fog all the time...although I like fog but it is dangerous to travel in and so dampish.

----------


## Niamh

> Sun??? That is a mere urban myth here... Noone has seen it or noone has seen anyone who has seen it...


Well hopefully it will be sunny in the UK at the weekend because i'll be there!  :Tongue:

----------


## Janine

> Well hopefully it will be sunny in the UK at the weekend because i'll be there!


Hi *Niamh,* for you sake and *Scher's* I sure hope it is. Enjoy your stay and think 'sun!" :Yawnb:

----------


## DapperDrake

It's going to be warm apparently but I don't know about sunny, that might be pushing it  :Wink:  

Well I just finished Candide so I guess I have a head start if it's the winner, one thing I always hate about foreign books is that I'm hopeless at pronouncing the names. 

Candide for example, I imagine (probably incorrectly) is pronounced can-DEED but how on earth do you pronounce Cunegund?

----------


## Etienne

Cu-nai-gonde

----------


## Quark

Flaubert's mounting a comeback. This is going to be a close contest. I've never seen so many votes for a book of the month. I just hope that everyone who votes will come back for the discussion.

----------


## papayahed

> Flaubert's mounting a comeback. This is going to be a close contest. I've never seen so many votes for a book of the month. I just hope that everyone who votes will come back for the discussion.


ahhh, there's the rub.

----------


## Etienne

If it had been Rabelais I would, but otherwise I probably won't, personally

----------


## mickitaz

I will participate who ever the winner is. I already picked up Candide, but I think it is the wrong book. It is very thin and only 150 pages. I have to go back to Borders and get the full version.

I also ordered Papillion, Hunchbach of Notre Dame and Madame Bovary. I had visions of grandeur of curling up on the couch this weekend and do nothing but read... that vision is slowly fading.

Ah well, at least I will be able to participate in the conversations. Hope everyone has a relaxing Saturday!

----------


## Virgil

> I will participate who ever the winner is. I already picked up Candide, but I think it is the wrong book. It is very thin and only 150 pages. I have to go back to Borders and get the full version.


No that should be the full book. It is not very long. It's probably even less than 100 pages. You must have an essay to go along with it.

----------


## thelastmelon

> I will participate who ever the winner is. I already picked up Candide, but I think it is the wrong book. It is very thin and only 150 pages. I have to go back to Borders and get the full version.


You have the full version already. I have it as well, and my copy is just 125 pages.  :Smile:

----------


## Drkshadow03

But! But! Madame Bovary could still win!  :Bawling:

----------


## Quark

I've been pulling for _The Red and The Black_, but it's drifting further behind. Most of the choices are good, though, so I'm happy.

----------


## thelastmelon

I've started on _Candide_ already, or I'm on page 80/125.  :Smile:  I don't have much time to read in May, or not as it seems right now, so that's why I tried to get a head-start. So hopefully _Candide_ will win.  :Tongue:

----------


## HerGuardian

candide

it's on my list

so it's a good chance

----------


## Scheherazade

My library doesn't have _Candide_ so will have to order it, I guess  :Frown:

----------


## HerGuardian

> My library doesn't have _Candide_ so will have to order it, I guess



if u want, i can send u a txt file of Candide :Wink:

----------


## mickitaz

Often, when I read; I enjoy listening to classical music. One of my favorite pastimes, is to find a composer relative to the author I am reading; or if possible, the actual book. Embracing the list of May authors, I have cross referenced one French composer for the first top two in the lead. In addition, since I have started The Hunchback of Notre-Dame, I will include a composer for Victor Hugos time period as well. Please note, I myself have randomly selected these composers/cds solely on the basis of the born/death date of the author. I have not listened to these cds yet. I have attempted to find a collection of recordings that the composer is most well known for.

Voltaire 1964-1778 Composer Jean Baptiste Lully 
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/...lbum_id=137874

Henri Charriere 1906-1973 Composer Olivier Messiaen
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/...album_id=47693

Victor Hugo 1802-1885 Composer Paul Dukas
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/...lbum_id=128246

I have no preference to the ArkivMusic website, nor affiliation. My local classical radio station frequently refers me to this site for broadcasted recordings. I find this a very good site to locate hard to find classical pieces. I apologize in advance if this post is out of theme, or if anyone is bored by this information. Thank you.

----------


## Scheherazade

> if u want, i can send u a txt file of Candide


Thank you for the very kind offer but I cannot enjoy a book unless I am turning the pages.

Mickitaz> Thank you for the interesting suggestions  :Smile:

----------


## Quark

> Thank you for the very kind offer but I cannot enjoy a book unless I am turning the pages.


There's always the comfort of the scroll bar.

----------


## Scheherazade

> There's always the comfort of the scroll bar.


But you cannot curl up in bed with a computer  :Wink: 


*Going once...*

----------


## papayahed

Does Candide really only have 7 votes right now?

----------


## Drkshadow03

> Does Candide really only have 7 votes right now?


It has 9 votes.

----------


## motherhubbard

I think it shows nine but only 8 will be counted.

----------


## DapperDrake

> But you cannot curl up in bed with a computer 
> 
> 
> *Going once...*


But you can!! And I do!! with my laptop that is  :Smile:  I've read dozens of books on my laptop in bed.

----------


## Etienne

> Often, when I read; I enjoy listening to classical music. One of my favorite pastimes, is to find a composer relative to the author I am reading; or if possible, the actual book. Embracing the list of May authors, I have cross referenced one French composer for the first top two in the lead. In addition, since I have started The Hunchback of Notre-Dame, I will include a composer for Victor Hugos time period as well. Please note, I myself have randomly selected these composers/cds solely on the basis of the born/death date of the author. I have not listened to these cds yet. I have attempted to find a collection of recordings that the composer is most well known for.
> 
> Voltaire 1964-1778 Composer Jean Baptiste Lully 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/...lbum_id=137874
> 
> Henri Charriere 1906-1973 Composer Olivier Messiaen
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/...album_id=47693
> 
> Victor Hugo 1802-1885 Composer Paul Dukas
> ...


Leonard Bernstein made an Opera on Candide.

----------


## Scheherazade

Those votes by banned members or members with less than 50 posts will not be counted. So, at the moment _Candide_ has 7 votes.

----------


## papayahed

So a vote for Papillon or Madame Bovary would force a tie? :Idea:  So who's left to vote?? :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

You asked for a KitKat, Papaya?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> You asked for a KitKat, Papaya?


I still think the cocktails was a better bribe!  :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

Oh crap I forgot about the cocktails.

Seriously, I have no preference between Candide and Papillon.

----------


## Drkshadow03

> Those votes by banned members or members with less than 50 posts will not be counted. So, at the moment _Candide_ has 7 votes.


I'm confused. I know it's none of my business, but I thought the poll won't let you vote until you have 50 posts in the first place.

Also, you can get banned from the forum? For doing what?

----------


## Scheherazade

> Oh crap I forgot about the cocktails.
> 
> Seriously, I have no preference between Candide and Papillon.


Flip a coin then! And make sure it lands on _Papillon_ side!  :Tongue: 


> I'm confused. I know it's none of my business, but I thought the poll won't let you vote until you have 50 posts in the first place.


It doesn't but sometimes there are glitches.


> Also, you can get banned from the forum? For doing what?


Very really, yes, those who do not respect the Forum Rules, can get banned from the Forum, unfortunately.


Going twice...

----------


## motherhubbard

> Leonard Bernstein made an Opera on Candide.


It was funny, but ... I don't know... not my favorite

----------


## Quark

> at the moment _Candide_ has 7 votes.


Does that mean we're tied?

----------


## Scheherazade

Not really. _Candide_ has 8 votes at the moment... but with still 11 hours to go, no one can tell!  :Biggrin:

----------


## mickitaz

> Leonard Bernstein made an Opera on Candide.


I was wondering about that. If the book and the opera are one in the same. Thank you for clarifying that.

However, that doesn't really qualify for a "period" composer. The composer for me, has to have actually composed peices with in the time frame of the author. Yes, I am that MUCH of a geek  :Wink: 

I would love to vote, but I am afraid I only have 30 some odd posts so far. Lemme see what I can do to get enough to cast my vote before the deadline... 

Wish me luchk  :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I would love to vote, but I am afraid I only have 30 some odd posts so far. Lemme see what I can do to get enough to cast my vote before the deadline... 
> 
> Wish me luchk


You seem to be doing quite good! 

Keep up the hard work!  :Biggrin:

----------


## mickitaz

thanks.. just jumped over to the Games section like you said.

Thought I could be more picky and choosey about my posts... 

But at this point beggars can't be choosers  :Smile:

----------


## Quark

> I would love to vote, but I am afraid I only have 30 some odd posts so far. Lemme see what I can do to get enough to cast my vote before the deadline...


I'll help by asking a pointless question: which book are you going to vote for?

----------


## mickitaz

hehe you are the best..
I am probably going to vote for Papillon since that was my original thought.

I have since picked up Candide, Madame Bovary and currently reading Hunchback of Notre Dame.

I ordered Papillon since Borders didn't have it at the time. I just got the call that my order is in. I think I only have two more posts left  :Smile:

----------


## mickitaz

WOO HOOO I did it.. I voted... My accomplishment for the week. 
Ah.. Thanks guys, for all your help  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

Thank you all for your votes!

In May we will be reading _Papillon_.

(Two of the votes cast for _Candide_ have been disregarded).

----------


## Virgil

> Thank you all for your votes!
> 
> In May we will be reading _Papillon_.
> 
> (Two of the votes cast for _Candide_ have been disregarded).


 :FRlol:  My, my. Now if I were cynical.  :Wink:

----------


## DapperDrake

Why would votes be disregarded? Not that I mind as I read Candide last month anyway.

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Thank you all for your votes!
> 
> In May we will be reading _Papillon_.
> 
> (Two of the votes cast for _Candide_ have been disregarded).


Yay!
But I'm curious, if two of the votes for Candide don't count, wouldn't that make it a tie? How is a tie decided?

----------


## thelastmelon

I might not be able to participate now that _Papillon_ has won. It's not in any of the local libraries (!) and I can't afford to buy books right now, unfortunately.

----------


## Scheherazade

> My, my. Now if I were cynical.


Phew! I am counting my blessings that you are not, Virgil!  :Wink: 


> Why would votes be disregarded?


As it has been stated earlier in the thread, one user has been banned and another one has less than 50 votes that is required.


> Yay!
> But I'm curious, if two of the votes for Candide don't count, wouldn't that make it a tie? How is a tie decided?


In case of a tie, I usually flip a coin and decide.

Before anyone suggest that I have chosen the book I would like to read, please take the time to check out some of the previous votes that ended in a tie; you will find that I chose a book I had not voted for - on more than one occassion.

----------


## DapperDrake

book stores in town didn't have it  :Frown:  i'm going to have to order it I guess.

----------


## HerGuardian

> book stores in town didn't have it  i'm going to have to order it I guess.


same thing here

moreover, Candide is on my list for this month.

----------


## papayahed

> book stores in town didn't have it  i'm going to have to order it I guess.


Same here. Unless I got to the library but that's kinda far...

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Before anyone suggest that I have chosen the book I would like to read, please take the time to check out some of the previous votes that ended in a tie; you will find that I chose a book I had not voted for - on more than one occassion.


I hope you didn't think I was accusing you. I was just wondering.

----------


## _Shannon_

Is there consensus about what is this month's book? Once I can figure out what y'all are reading I'll join in.  :Smile: 

Okay- just ignore me :doh: I've found the sticky for May...
I'll hunt it down and read along!

----------


## mickitaz

Welcome, Shannon. We really haven't started to discuss Papillon, yet. I, myself, still need to pick up the book from my bookstore. I am hoping to do that tonight.

----------


## _Shannon_

Thanks for the welcome :Wave:  --I had posted some last year--but got lost in the crawling baby/ early toddler land of baby#5....and had to choose short, generally uncomplicated books to read.

I'll ask my husband if it's stashed within our towering boxes of books, and if not then I'll either have him grab me a copy from work (he works for BN) or I'll get it from the library.

----------


## mickitaz

You are welcome... Congratulations on the baby! I certainly understand time constrictions and distractions leave little time to read. I recently took a hiatus as well, but only because I was lost and didn't know where to go from there. 

I ordered mine from a lbs, and got it with in three days... not bad. I am reading the Hunchback of Notre Dame right now.. only 200 pages till I am done... then I will start reading this month's book.

----------


## _Shannon_

> You are welcome... Congratulations on the baby! I certainly understand time constrictions and distractions leave little time to read. I recently took a hiatus as well, but only because I was lost and didn't know where to go from there. 
> 
> .


Thanks  :Smile:  You'd think by this point I'd have it all down --but it gets more complicated because I have to keep up some semblance of homeschooling my olders.

Stupid library didn't have a copy- so I'll have my husband grab a copy for me on pay day.

----------


## mickitaz

Ah, well.. I kept to my promise. I picked up Papillon tonight on my way home from work. However, I still have about 200 pgs to go on Hunchback. I probably won't start on it till the weekend.

----------


## papayahed

I'm still waiting for my copy to come in.

----------

